# Anyone eat stale hard taco shells?



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wondering if baking my stale hard taco shells will bring them back to life?

Anyone have success. What if I moisten them before baking them?


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm sure if you stick them in the oven for a bit....they will be good....


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks, I'll try it... but I'll buy more just in case


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

well...i know heating tortilla chips in the oven revives them....so i would assume the same would go for hard taco shells....


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

I am not sure, but I have used stale taco shells sucessfully in taco casserole


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenetabbie*
I am not sure, but I have used stale taco shells sucessfully in taco casserole









Just what I was going to say!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We never finish a container so we always have some stale ones around. We just pop them in the oven for a few minutes and they are as good as new!


----------

